# GSD contest



## Jame (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, guys! I've just found a contest on a Facebook page I follow, that's GSD related and I thought you might want to take a chance and enter it too. You can win $275 worth of dog food 

Below you can find the instructions  May the goofiest picture win )

"Upload the GOOFIEST picture of your German Shepherd and you can win $275 worth of dog food
Instructions:
1. Access this page http://bit.ly/gsd-contest
2. Upload the photo
3. Include a short caption describing the moment
4. Get your friends and family to visit Shepped Facebook page & VOTE for your photo, as the photo with the most votes will win."


----------

